# Absolute Dedication



## M.J.H. (Mar 23, 2005)

Time to get my sh*t together, once and for all. 

In my last journal I swore that I was going to keep it for 6 months---and of course, I didn't. I ended up constantly binging out of control, like always. When am I ever going to learn? I am completely obsessed with weigh-training and of course I can never get my damn diet in line. I can't figure out what the hell the problem is. I was striving for perfection, but no longer. I am not going to spend all of my time trying to eat a perfect diet, find a perfect routine, and find a perfect supplement regime. It???s about time I face reality, and take things one day at a time. 

With this journal, I am going to be *absolutely dedicated* to one thing: and that???s enjoying myself. Having fun at the gym, eating clean overall but cheating here and there and not feeling bad about it. I am not going to force this strict lifestyle on my life, when obviously it???s not for me. I am 21 years old! Why the f*ck should I strive for perfection? Most guys my age don???t even workout, and if they do they???re smoking weed and getting drunk nonstop on the side. I cheat on my diet and feel like total sh*t the next few days, this is absurd. When I start to think outside myself and why I am doing these things, it makes no sense. 

I am going to be absolutely dedicated to having fun, and making progress. I am going to train instinctively, not really follow much of a strict routine. Eat clean overall, not really follow much of a diet. And just strive for gains. Gains in strength, gains in size, etc. I am not going to strive for PERFECTION. If I slip up, I am going to laugh about it, and move on. If I eat a pint of Ben & Jerry???s, I am going to enjoy every bite and move on. I am really getting sick and tired of this crazy bullsh*t cycle that I put myself through. 

I am having 2nd thoughts about even posting my diet, I don???t even know if I should bother posting it. I think its an obsessive compulsive thing and in a way I don???t feel responsible for something I eat if I don???t post it. But in reality I should always hold myself accountable for what goes in my mouth. I am thinking about just commenting on my diet everyday instead. Like saying what stuff I had that was good, and what things I ate that weren???t so good, etc. The bottom line is that I need to start ENJOYING life, and enjoying the gym, enjoying what I eat, and not stressing out about everything. Life will go on if I eat a bowl of ice-cream, lol. 

Please keep the negative comments to a minimum. I have always depended on you all for support.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 23, 2005)

Wednesday; 3-23-2005

Feel like a fat f*cking slob today, last night the girlfriend and I pigged out on Ben & Jerry's and Combos, lol. So my diet definitely needs to be cleaned up over the next few weeks. 

Today I did some quads/abs in the gym. I was originally going to do legs, but I after doing ATF squats and leg presses, I was drained. There was no way I was going to be able to do my hamstrings after that. In a few days I'll do hamstrings/calves together. Tomorrow I am thinking shoulders/traps. 

*ATF Squats:*

135 x 10 
225 x 8 
275 x 6 
315 x 3 
335 x 2

Went very very deep today on my ATF squats, literally as low as I could possibly go with my flexibility. Worked all the way up to 335 for a double, which was nearly impossible. I felt like a weak b*tch today in the gym, because I haven't trained legs in so long. After these 5 sets of squats I could barely walk, my knees were wobbling so bad.  

*Leg Presses:* 

14 Plates x 8
16 Plates x 6
18 Plates x 5

OUCH, OUCH, OUCH. My legs were screaming after these 3 sets. Worked up to 18 plates, which comes out to around 860 lbs. or so if you include the leg press apparatus. My quads were shaking like crazy during each of these 3 sets. Felt good, but the same time I couldn't stop thinking about how hard it's going to be to walk tomorrow. 

*Nautilus Leg Extensions:*

Stack x 8 (2) 

Dropset: 
Stack x 7
210 x 8
170 x 6

Did some leg extensions to finish up my quads. Hit up 2 sets of the stack, then a triple drop. Quads were on smoked.

*Cable Crunches:*

180 x 10 (3) 

*Hanging Knee Raises:*

8 (2) 

Did some abs to finish up my workout today, not too bad at all. Few sets of rope cable crunches, then some hanging knee raises. No complaints. 

Diet- So far so good today. Been very clean. Good amout of protein today, so far I am up to right around 270g. Not too bad so far. Had tons of whole-wheat bread today, oh well, at least that's better than white. I have been taking 2 scoops of Cytogainer before my workout with skim milk and I think it's really helping. I am also still taking 50mcg of T3 a day, and my body temperature feels through the roof! 

Sleep- 8 hours.

Weight- 228 lbs. This was on the gym scale today, before I worked out. This is fully dressed too, of course, with sneakers.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 23, 2005)

> Went very very deep today on my ATF squats, literally as low as I could possibly go with my flexibility. Worked all the way up to 335 for a double, which was nearly impossible.




glad somebody believes me.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 23, 2005)

*Patrick:* I definitely believe you bud, I am a huge fan of ATF squats. Even though they're extremely difficult, I think they're one of the best leg builders out there. It's the only exercise that I really get a nice deep burning in my quads. I noticed that my quads really responded immediately when I started doing them.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 23, 2005)

You owe someone 5lbs of whey 

ATF or break!


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 23, 2005)

FUCK --- I knew I should have gotten in on the betting, last journal.


Mike, how much does the Leg apparatus weigh?


----------



## Yunier (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey bro...you know what you need...

   1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






   2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





   3.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 23, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> In my last journal I swore that I was going to keep it for 6 months---and of course, I didn't. I ended up constantly binging out of control, like always. When am I ever going to learn?


I don't want to sound negative Mike, but why do you relate your journal to your eating habits?  The two are different things.  I've had one journal here at IM.  If I changed it everytime I fell off my diet, I'd have more journals then you .  

I do support you, and I will continue to support you .


----------



## LW83 (Mar 23, 2005)

You binge on Journals    We all support ya though.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 23, 2005)

*Jake:* I am hoping that he can forgive me, lol. I would hate to fork out $40 or so over something like this. I'm a broke college student. 

*Cold Iron:* LOL, a*swipe. 

*Yunier:* LOL, smoking up or getting wasted? I think that would make me feel even worse. I absolutely hate how I feel when I drink. I'll have a glass of wine here and there, but that's it. For whatever reason I have never been big into drinking. Even back in highschool when the cool thing was to go out and get trashed all the time, I never got into it. 

*JerseyDevil:* I agree, that's why I am not going to be posting my diet anymore. Because I am not going to correlate my diet and journal. Because they're honestly not related at all. I am going to just post what I slipped up on that day, etc.

*Luke:* LOL, can't argue with you there.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Jake- I am hoping that he can forgive me, lol. I would hate to fork out $40 or so over something like this. I'm a broke college student.


Oh no!! A bet is a bet. You would have expected HIM to pay up.


----------



## joesmooth20 (Mar 24, 2005)

nice leg routine, I know exactly how you feel about the binging and feeling bad. I 
started that when I was 18yrs and It pretty much made me nutz. Damn near had
and eating disorder. Then all the sudden I was like "screw it" i just don't give a crap
anymore. I was doing absolutly nothing but my routine in the gym and thinking about
my diet. I had absolutly no life at all. So, don't beat yourself up about it. I haven't 
been getting crazy about it like that for more than 3yrs and I tell you what! I am allot
happier and a much better person to be around. Sorry to throw the 2cents in man, but
I have been there and it sux. Don't let it f#ck ya up like it did me. Just have  good outlook and set your goals mildly if you know it's gonna be something that you are 
gonna tear yourself apart about. I found out that this lifestyle is very very much 
as mental and phsyical and it's very trying on a human being no matter how long you
have been doing it. but anyways I think i'll have to snag that routine from ya for a week or 2. Good luck man, you'll do great.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 24, 2005)

*rock:* Thanks for stopping by my friend. And if I kept the journal 6 months, I might have wanted the 5 lbs. tub of whey protein, who knows. I am not greedy though. 

*joesmooth20:* I completely agree with you man, obsessing about diet isn't worth it at all. Especially since I don't have any desire to compete at all. I really feel like it's pointless. Sitting around thinking about what I am going to eat all the time, and whether or not I  want to binge, etc. It's totally retarded, IMO. For whatever reason I make good gains in the gym no matter how good or bad my diet is. I have always been that way. I have never had a problem not hitting new PR's on a regular basis, etc. Thanks again for stopping by. And by the way, I don't really follow a routine, lol.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 24, 2005)

Thursday; 3-24-2005

Today is my first day back on M1T (methyl-1-test), I am going to be taking 15mg per day for about ~6 weeks or so. I am also taking Cytomel (T3), 50mcg per day. So hopefully this combination will help me put on some decent size, and keep my bodyfat % relatively low. 

Shoulders! 

*Seated DB Presses:*

80's x 7
90's x 4
75's x 6

Pretty good sets today of seated DB presses, no complaints at all. Really seemed to hit my shoulders hard. No complaints at all here today. Going to try and work my strength back up. 

*Upright Rows:*

135 x 10
185 x 3
155 x 7

*DB Lateral Raises:*

40's x 10
50's x 5

Upright rows and laterals were great. I used straps on the upright rows and used around a shoulder-width grip. Not too bad at all, IMO. 

*DB Shrugs:*

100's x 12 (3) 

Finished up my shoulders today with some DB shrugs, 3 sets of 12 with the 100's. Did these nice and slow today, and of course, I used straps. Not too bad at all. 

*Nautilus Lateral Raises:*

Dropset: 
180 x 11
140 x 8
100 x 8

Nice dropset today of lateral raises, really beat the hell out of my shoulders, hard. Shoulders were pumped like crazy. 

Diet- Not too bad so far today. Was pretty clean yesterday as well. So far, so good. I have put down a ton of skim milk so far today, around 10 cups so far. 

Going to have some chicken teriyaki tonight with some rice, really trying to up my calories and protein while I am on M1T. 

Sleep- 8 hours.

I starting back on M1T today. Maybe some of you guys think its a bad idea, but I got GREAT gains on the stuff before. So I am hoping for great gains again.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 25, 2005)

Friday; 3-25-2005

This morning I had a great workout, and its only my 2nd day on M1T. Somehow I almost always have incredible workouts while I am taking this stuff. I am taking 10mg postworkout then another 10mg before bed, so a total of 20mg per day. So far, so good. I feel foggy-minded right away on M1T. I couldn't believe right after I took my first dose I literally started to get that foggy-mindedness. 

Arms, today. 

*Alternating DB Curls:*

60's x 8
70's x 5
80's x 1 

Supersetted with: 

*Skullcrushers:*

125 x 8
145 x 6 
145 x 5

First superset today was absolutely great, really pumped up my arms right away. Started off with some DB curls, standing, supersetted with skulls. Worked up to the 80's, but my arms were already tanked. Only got 1 rep per arm with the 80's, whatever, I was pissed.

*Seated French Presses:* 

135 x 6 (2) 

Supersetted with:

*Reverse Curls:*

85 x 8 (2)

At this point my arms were pumped, period. Really pleased with the pump that I got in the gym today. No complaints at all. French presses followed up immediately with reverse curls (with an EZ-curl bar). 

*Cable Curls:* 

120 x 12 (3) 

Supersetted with:

*Cable Pressdowns:*

Stack x 10 (3) 

Nice way to finish up a fantastic arm workout. Used the entire stack for pressdowns and then 120 for the curls. Great form on both exercises. My arms were trashed.  

Diet- Good today so far I guess. Last night the girlfriend bought some Ben & Jerry's, I was tempted, but I stayed strong and turned it down.   

Today I tried a bar called a Bonanza from Designer Whey, it wasn't too bad actually. A bar made with rolled oats that has 30g protein, 60g carbs, and 500 calories. Trying to keep my protein intake up while I am on M1T. So far I am up 200g or so. 

Tonight I went to Macaroni Grill with the girlfriend. Ate some pasta and chicken for my entree, then I had a salad and a glass of wine, then of course some bread. The bread is GREAT at Macaroni Grill! Of course, after the meal, I felt like a fat a*s, oh well.  

Sleep- 7.5 hours. Woke up twice throughout the night to take a piss.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 25, 2005)

big guy said:
			
		

> I stayed strong and turned it down


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 25, 2005)

*Luke:* Haha, thanks bud. 

Some random pics I took today after my arm workout. Felt like my arms were pretty pumped, lol.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 25, 2005)

Nice wood flooring!   Big arms


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 25, 2005)

*Luke:* Thanks for the kind words, bro. LOL, yeah we just got the wood flooring put in the hallway a few years ago. It used to be white carpet.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 25, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *Luke:* Haha, thanks bud.
> 
> Some random pics I took today after my arm workout. Felt like my arms were pretty pumped, lol.




lookin' big!! 

Not that you care, since you aren't going to compete, but when doing the double bi don't pull your shoulder blades together so much.  it will make your lats  and big look much bigger and your bicep will still show all the same.  Think, fists to ears.  Maybe even try and fan the lats out a bit.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 25, 2005)

*Patrick:* Thanks bro. I appreciate it, especially coming from you. Honestly, I have no idea how to pose at all, lol. I never pose unless I am taking a pic to post here at IM. I really should work on my lat spread. I have decent lats but I can never take good back pics, for some reason. I am going to work on getting a decent back up maybe tomorrow after my back workout. So I shouldn't pull my elbows as far back for the back double biceps? I always think I am flexing my shoulders harder when I pull back my elbows and pinch my shoulder blades together.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 26, 2005)

Saturday; 3-26-2005

Taking 20mg a day of M1T, and damn I feel foggy-minded as hell! That's really the only side effect that I have ever noticed from this stuff. And the fact that my boys seem to lose some fullness. Other than that, I think M1T is fabulous. Great workout today. 

Back day!

*Bentover Rows:* 

115 x 10
205 x 8
255 x 8
295 x 8
345 x 5
225 x 12

Nice sets of bentover rows, today. Did these Yates style, and used a double-overhand grip. I am working on bring my rows back up to where they used to be. I think I hit 405 for a couple of reps in the past. We'll see how things work out on this M1T.

*T-Bar Rows:* 

315 x 10
*385 x 6!*
270 x 10

Nice sets today of t-bar rows. These are, of course, ghetto style, on one side of a barbell with a v-bar attachment.  Worked up to 385 for 6, not too bad at all, IMO. After the set with 270 my lats felt like they were going to explode---they were completely trashed. 

*Crossbench DB Pullovers:*

90 x 8
*105 x 6!*

Nice PR today! Used a 105 lbs. DB for pullovers today for 6. Great stretch, really hit my lats and serratus very hard. Going to try and work up to a 120 lbs. DB. 

*Bentover DB Lateral Raises:*

30's x 12 (3) 

Finished up my workout today with some bentover laterals, not bad at all. My rear delts were fried. 

Diet- Pretty good, last night went out to dinner---kept it relatively clean but high in carbs. I should have ordered my pasta whole-wheat, but instead I ordered regular, damnit. 

Sleep- 6 hours.  

Weight- 227 lbs. (gym scale)


----------



## LW83 (Mar 26, 2005)

"foggy minded"  I know exactly what you mean.  I think that stuff (and other PH's) do more harm than good   I wish ya luck though.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 26, 2005)

I have to ask about the T-Bar rows.  How do you fit that much weight on there?  It seems like using 45's you would run smack out of room.  Are you hoisting 100's? lol.  Nice work in any event.  

And I though I was doing okay with 180 lbs for 5 reps. hehe. Keep it up.  Just try not to break the bar.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 26, 2005)

*Luke:* I absolutely hate the fact that M1T does that, but the gains definitely make up for it. I have nothing but great workouts and gains on M1T. I can't believe you don't think this stuff, bro. Everytime I start M1T I hate that it makes me foggy-minded, but then I love how my workouts are, etc.

*Cardinal:* Thanks for support, bud. Yeah I fit the 45's on one side, and there's some more room left. I would love to eventually fill up the entire side of the barbell.  

Today I used seven 45's and then a 25 for 385 for 6. Used some momentum I guess, but it didn't affect how much I stressed my lats. I sacrifice some form as long as I am hitting new PR's. 

BTW, I don't use the 100's, yet.


----------



## LiftinBear (Mar 26, 2005)

nice looking W/O there!


----------



## Jill (Mar 26, 2005)

You have a very nice tan  To you tan indoors?


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 26, 2005)

*LiftinBear:* Thanks a lot, bro.  

*Jill:* Yeah, I tan indoors. I go to California Sun, actually. Everytime I try to stop of tanning because it has downsides, I feel pale and start going again.


----------



## Du (Mar 26, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *T-Bar Rows:*
> 
> 315 x 10
> *385 x 6!*
> ...


Doin rows that way is my favorite. For me, it feels better and more natural that way. Nice weights.  

Glad to see youre enjoyin M1T, by the way. That shit is candy.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 26, 2005)

*du:* Agreed, I absolutely love ghetto style t-bar rows. They really take care of my midback nicely. After bentover rows my lats are always a little exhausted. So t-bar rows really finished them up. M1T is great man, I absolutely love the stuff. Really works well for me. I am going to order some nolva to take after I finish in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Du (Mar 26, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *du:* I am going to order some nolva to take after I finish in 3-4 weeks.


You serious? You shoulda had that shit in hand before starting. Seriously, order tonight.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 26, 2005)

*du:* I'll probably order in the next couple of days. I have never had a problem with IBELabs and slow delivery. It always takes around 7-10 days. And I have nolva already left from the last time I took it. Thanks for the concern.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 27, 2005)

Sunday; 3-27-2005

Happy Easter! 

Unfortunately today my gym was closed, so I had to workout in my basement. Honestly, considering the circumstances I still had a great workout. 

Chest day!

*Dips:*

+45 x 10
+90 x 8
+115 x 6
*+150 x 3!*
+90 x 7 

Great sets of dips today! I am honestly not 100% sure if this is a PR or not today, I know that I have hit +180 for a single. But I don't think I have ever hit +150 for a triple. Whatever, I was happy, nice sets. Took me about 5 seconds to lockout the 3rd rep with +150. 

*Flat DB Flyes:*

60's x 10 (2)

*Pec-Deck Flyes:*

Stack x 8 (2)

Dropset: 
195 x 9
165 x 7
135 x 7

Did some DB flyes, which were practically torture. My pecs were exhausted after the dips. 2 sets of 10 with the 60's and I was done. Finished up with some pec-deck flyes on the Paramount universal machine in my basement. Nice sets, good dropset, my pecs were trashed. 

Diet- I am going to make sure that I keep it clean today no matter what. I really don't want to fall into another binging rut. I am not going to let that happen no matter what. Last night I made 1.5 lbs. of chicken breasts with Chicken Helper. Used the stuffing flavor, and it came out great! Tasted awesome, and wasn't too bad for you. I used a lot of extra virgin olive oil.

Went to dinner at my girlfriend's tonight. Not TOO bad I guess. Ate some prime rib, baked potato, a dinner roll, 3 bowls of peanut soup---which was awesome I might add. And then I had a few bites of an Italian dessert. 

I have been drinking a lot of protein shakes with whey protein and weight-gainer. Also been eating a ton of peanut butter lately. 

Sleep- 10 hours.


----------



## Du (Mar 27, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Diet- I am going to make sure that I keep it clean today no matter what. I really don't want to fall into another binging rut. I am not going to let that happen no matter what.


Good luck keepin clean on Easter. Lord know I havent been able to. 

Nice lifts, BTW.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 27, 2005)

*du:* Hey man, thanks, hope you didn't go too overboard today on your diet. It was tough seeing everyone else stuff their faces with cake and pie. I had a couple of small bites, nothing major. Then I had 2 servings of jello with fruit---I figured at least this is light. Thanks again for stopping by.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 28, 2005)

Monday; 3-28-2005

So far M1T is going really well. I am still taking 10mg twice a day. My workouts have been great, hitting new PR's constantly. No complaints.  

Good workout this morning, from now on I am going to be splitting up quads and hamstrings, doing them on separate days. I am going to combine quads with abs and then hamstrings with calves. See how this works for me. 

Hamstrings/calves today. 

*SLDL:*

135 x 8
225 x 8 
315 x 6
365 x 5
*405 x 4!*

Great sets today of SLDL today. The 405 for 4 really isn't a PR, but with the form I used it is. Normally I have a slight bend in my knees when I pull stiff-legged, but today my knees were almost completely locked out. 

*Nautilus Seated Leg Curls:* 

180 x 12 (2)

*Hyperextensions:*

115 x 8
165 x 4

Did some seated leg curls, and then finished up my hamstrings today with hypers. After the 2 sets of hyperextensions my hamstrings/lower back/glutes were all trashed.

*Seated Calf Raises:*

245 x 12 (4) 

Did a few quick sets of calf raises---which sucked. My calves are never going to grow. I have just come to that conclusion. Oh well.

Diet- Not so good last night. At some prime rib, a glass of wine, some jello, etc. Then I also had a big protein shake and 1/2 a sandwich last night before bed. Going to try and keep it a little more strict the next couple of days. 

Today so far I've had, a weight-gainer shake with skim milk, 2 scoops of whey with skim milk, a quart of skim milk, and 1% cottage cheese and pineapple. I'm going to have a bag of peanuts, and 2 whole-wheat sandwiches in the next 8 hours. 

Sleep- 7.5 hours. Not bad.

Weight- 229 lbs. Up a little, not sure why, oh well.


----------



## Du (Mar 28, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Did a few quick sets of calf raises---which sucked. My calves are never going to grow. I have just come to that conclusion. Oh well.


Thats a bullshit conclusion if Ive ever heard one...


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 28, 2005)

*du:* Hey man, thanks for stopping by. I know it sounds like a cop out but honestly I have tried everything for my calves. High-volume, low-volume, high-frequency, low-frequency, etc. They never seem to respond the way I would like. I have just come to the conclusion that some people aren't made to have big calves.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 28, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *Hyperextensions:*
> 
> 115 x 8
> 165 x 4



What kind of machine do you use for these? Are you holding the weight in your hands?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 28, 2005)

I think he seats a cambered bar in his elbow pits.


----------



## Du (Mar 28, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *du:* Hey man, thanks for stopping by. I know it sounds like a cop out but honestly I have tried everything for my calves. High-volume, low-volume, high-frequency, low-frequency, etc. They never seem to respond the way I would like. I have just come to the conclusion that some people aren't made to have big calves.


You do barbell calf raises? Whatst he biggest weight youve ever done on those?


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm assuming that conclusion that your calves will never grow has been drawn from switching routines weekly, binging like crazy, and doing a "few quick" calf raises.  Come on.  Focus more on your calves, stick to a routine, and eat right and your calves will grow.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 29, 2005)

*CaptainDeadlift:* Hey bud! Thanks for stopping by. I do the hyperextensions holding the weight like Jake said, in the crease of my armpits. Zercher style. Gets discomforting at times, but overall I think its a solid way to hold the bar. Just like this, except with an EZ-curl bar, and in the hyperextension apparatus obviously: 







So that gives you an idea. 

*Jake:* Right on, bro. 

*du:* My gym doesn't have a standing calf raise machine. I do standing calf raises in the Smith-machine and seated calf raises. I have worked up to 4-5 plates on each side in the past on the standing calf raises. Trust me, I don't take it easy on my calves. I treat them just like chest, arms, etc. More weight, more reps, more intensity. But while my other bodyparts have progressed and progressed my calves have stayed stubborn. 

*soxmuscle:* Maybe I have been changing routines, binging, etc. But the entire time I was working out hard and heavy, and eating a lot of calories. Those are the 2 factors that seemed to let the rest of my body continue to  grow---but my calves didn't budge. It's not like the rest of my body wouldn't grow, and neither would my calves. Then I would understand.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 29, 2005)

Tuesday; 3-29-2005

Good workout this morning. I was planning on doing my arms today in the gym, but for whatever reason I just wasn't feeling it. So instead I switched it up. Good workout, regardless. 

Shoulders!

*Seated DB Presses:*

50's x 12
70's x 10
85's x 6 
95's x 1  
90's x 4

Good sets of overhead presses today, seemed to hit my shoulders pretty damn hard. Tried the 95's and for some reason I only got a single with them. Couldn't even get 2, I was pissed. 

*Upright Rows:*

145 x 9
185 x 3 (2) 

*DB Lateral Raises:*

45's x 6 (3)

Did some upright rows then some lateral raises. Not too bad at all. Really trying to work up to 205 for a couple of reps on upright rows.

*Smith-Machine BTB Shrugs:*

195 x 12
285 x 6
245 x 10 (2) 
155 x 20

Nice sets today of shrugs! Did these behind-the-back in the Smith, really hit my traps hard. The last set of 20 reps was awesome. Really blasted the hell out of my traps. No complaints.

Diet- Pretty good. I have increased my amount of weight-gainer that I am taking. My diet in the morning goes as follows, now. And here's what I have eaten the rest of the day. I eat almost the same thing everyday:

9:00AM: 2 scoops weight-gainer with skim milk
9:30AM: 1 scoop of Swole
10:00AM: (workout)
11:00AM: 2 scoops of whey protein with skim milk
12:30-1:00PM: 2 scoops of weight-gainer with skim milk
2:00PM: 2 cups of 1% cottage cheese and mixed fruit
4:00PM: 1/2 whole-wheat peanut butter sandwich
6:30PM: whole-wheat tuna salad sandwich
8:30PM: whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich (mayo/mustard)

So just in the morning alone I am taking in around 130g of protein. Not too bad.  

Sleep- 7.5 hours. Got up once to use the bathroom.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 29, 2005)

Its all good.  My calves dont grow either, I hate them.


----------



## APG (Mar 29, 2005)

Hows the M1T gains going, is this your 2nd week?  I havent been following for a bit...


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 29, 2005)

*Jake:* It's a b*tch, isn't it? Feels like all the time I have spent doing calf raises was just a total waste of time.

*APG:* Tomorrow will be my 7th day on M1T, so far so good. I feel great, other than the foggy-mindedness. I have noticed some slight shrinkage of my boys but nothing too extraordinary. My sex drive isn't down at all, and I am not noticing any moodiness, or anything of that nature. I feel good. Usually the first 10-14 days is when I start to feel the M1T really kicking in.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 29, 2005)

Looking good, Mike. Killer lifts as always.

You ever get you bloodwork done before/after M1T?


----------



## Jenny (Mar 30, 2005)

Guess you won't be getting any package from Sweden in September  Too bad, it would have been something niiiiice


----------



## brogers (Mar 30, 2005)

I think calves are alot more genetics than other muscles.  Think about it, I see a LOT of girls or guys who have never worked out a day in their life with big calves.


----------



## simbh (Mar 30, 2005)

Whats up mike . Just came by and read a bit of your new journal . Your lifts are impressive as usual ... Damn you , you pretty much use 50% more weight than me on all your exercises  Anyways bro , good luck with the remaining of your cycle . Be sure to post your overall gains from the start to the end (strenght and weight wise) . Oh and use nolva this time for pct


----------



## LW83 (Mar 30, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> I think calves are alot more genetics than other muscles.  Think about it, I see a LOT of girls or guys who have never worked out a day in their life with big calves.




I don't know.  If you look, most soccer players and mountain bikers have BIG calves.  So it can't be that much about genetics.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 30, 2005)

Just walk around like a fairy(on your tippy toes) for the next yr and your calves will be jacked.


----------



## brogers (Mar 31, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> I don't know. If you look, most soccer players and mountain bikers have BIG calves. So it can't be that much about genetics.


I think I wasn't clear, I meant that it's more about genes than other muscles, relatively speaking, not just "you are either born with them or not."  I hope that clears it up.

BTW, I and a good deal of my friends have played soccer since we were 4 all the way through high school and several girls on the HS softball team had substantially bigger calves than us.


----------



## APG (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey Mike just wondered if your gains on M1T will be reduced since your have previously completed a cycle before?


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 31, 2005)

Ok Mike. Quit thinking about starting a new journal and just post in here dammit.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 31, 2005)

Absolute Dedication?  Absolutely Starting A New Journal.


----------



## M.J.H. (Apr 1, 2005)

Still lifting guys. Been the past 3 days. Not posting though, nothing special to post. I am doing a ketogenic diet with refeeds. I feel MUCH leaner already. Abs look better, feeling good.


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 1, 2005)

Doesn't have to be special to post but if you feel you're having more success not doing so, thats cool too.


----------



## StrongHands610 (May 5, 2005)

Hey MonStar... haven't seen any posts from you in a while.  How goes your quest for the perfect summer body?


----------

